# Hey come join my Yahoo Groups



## roryn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello, 
I just started a group entirely devoted to guppies and more guppies on the Yahoo Groups Database. You are probably thinking, well why post it here if this one is definetly better than your cheazy new one? Well i would say , you got a point there but here you can show off your fish by placing photos there and every month there's compititions on who has the best fish in the group and.......just don't leave yet there's more. I am also going to see if any other guppy groups from the Yahoo! groups will also join in this so you can see if you guppy has what it takes to become a master world champ and maybe then after compete in a real fancy guppy association competition.

Anyway there's more to come and i hope that you will join because currently im all alone talking to myself in my Group.  
P.S You WILL need to subscribe to a free yahoo account but you won't have to use it again because it can be directly sent to your other account.
Click here to sign into your Yahoo account and join my group  
or
Click here to Register for a Yahoo account (3 min minimum) and join my group


----------



## Guppy123 (Jul 24, 2005)

I joined, how are you gonna get more members?


----------



## roryn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Im emailing all other people of fish forums and that fom msn and yahoo groups. And im trying to promote it by emailing it to sites like here.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

you do knw that will be classed as spamming i would ask the admin first!! 

-Jonno


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yup....hey Fish_Doc you are falling down on the job! lol jk


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Jonno said:


> you do knw that will be classed has spamming i would ask the admin first!!
> 
> - Jonno


yup, it sure is.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

maybe you could put a link in your sig?

- Jonno


----------



## roryn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

OK then here's a link


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

DOH! I am out for one day and this happens. LOL Ill let it slide this time at least roryn1 has made 2 other useful posts outside this thread. It wasnt a total hit and run. Ill start a thread for individual website promotion in the general chat area that we will move all web advertising to if everyone goes for it. It will give a place for general aquatic website promotion while limiting the spam to one thread. 

By the way Welcome roryn1 and feel free to post away. The more helpful you make yourself the better chance you will have people stop by your site to see what you are like.


----------

